# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Arti i joshjes.

## shigjeta

Nëse ekziston ndonjë femër, e cila di se si ta josh një mashkull të fuqishëm atëhere padyshim ajo është znj. Christine Keeler. Ajo thotë:
"Kurrë nuk kam pasur lidhje dashurie, nëse më parë nuk më është lutur mashkulli për t'u kthyer në shtratin tim. Nuk është kush e di se çfarë, s'ka ndodhur kushedi se çfarë, por vet rruga deri në kufi, është ajo që llogaritet. Ështe shumë me rëndësi nxitja e gjahut dhe deri në joshje. Ajo nxitje duhet të jetë e përkryer."

Disa këshilla për femra nga Christine Keeler, femër kjo e fuqishme, që gati e rrëzoi qeverinë e Anglisë, në skandalet me politikanët dhe diplomatët!

 Bëhu misterioze - Unë isha e zhveshur, kur John Profumo më pa për të parën herë dhe besoj se lidhja që bëri emrat tona pjesë të historisë moderne filloi po atëherë. Ishte ajo joshje seksuale, joshje primitive për të. Unë isha me trup të formuar mirë. Ai më dëshiroi. Mirëpo nuk ishte mësim i mirë për joshje të një mashkulli të fuqishëm. Ajo çfarë John Profumo pa rastësisht, në pishinën e Klivedenit (Cliveden) ishte e tëra. Ajo duhej të ishte gjëja e fundit që një mashkull duhet të shohë që nga fillimi. 

 Bëhu nënqeshëse - Duhet të rrezatoni liri dhe braktisje - duhet të ekzistoj argëtim, momente relaksuese për ti dhënë rast që ai të jepet pas jush. Jeta e tij në shtëpi dhe në zyre është biznes serioz. Sidoqoftë, duhet të sillni në mënyre të drejtë balancin e personalitetit. Armët nga bombonet nuk kanë kohëzgjatje të madhe! 

 Bëhu femër e fortë - Meshkujt duan që edhe goja e tyre të goditet. Ata duan që ju të jeni me vlerë ashtu që ai të mund të vendos bazamentin e tij, prandaj ajo që ju duhet është të fitoni titullin e femrës së fortë. Kjo e vërteton triumfin e tij edhe me shumë. 

 Mbaje kontrollin - Në joshje të përkryer, ti gjithmonë e kontrollon situatën, por lere që mashkulli të mendoj se ai është duke udhëhequr. Ajo që mashkullin e ze, nuk është se çfarë ti bënë për të, por ajo se çfarë ai mendon që ti mund të bësh. Ushqimi i imagjinatës së tij duhet të jetë zgjedhje e afrodizijaku i secilës femër. 

 Bëhu sugjestive - Kur hani darkë në restorant, ulu afër tij, dhe asnjëherë përballë tij. Atëherë, gjuri yt mund të prek gjurin e tij, dora jote mund të godas lehtë kofshën e tij dhe ju mundeni që në mënyrë tërheqëse të pëshpëritni në veshin e tij. Dhe gjithashtu, ai nuk do t'ju shoh që jeni mërzitur, nëse ju flet për strategjitë afatgjata të biznesit. Në esencë, meshkujt kanë një interes primar - veten. Ata nuk duan të dijnë nëse ju keni pasur ditë të keqe në zyre. 

 Bëhu e guximshme - Finesa është me rëndësi. Ndonjëherë, epshet, madje edhe të meshkujve më të fuqishem, duhet të tunden. Fustanet e shkurtëra (mini) dhe buzëkuqi me ngjyrë të kuqe, rikujtojnë ngazëllim por dhe rrezik. Meshkujt ngazëllehen nëse mendojnë se ata rrezikojnë diçka.

 Vishu bukur - Nuk ka nxitje më e madhe për mashkullin se sa femra e veshur bukur, pa gabime, duke e habitur me take të larta, gjithmonë më shumë "Gucci" se "Gap". Ndërresat e brendshme të "Janet Reger"-it, që reflektojnë feminitetin e vërtetë dhe fortësinë për të hyrë në betejën e gjinive.

 Të jesh aromatike - Gjithmonë duhet të vini era që të bën të jesh e dëshiruar. Parfumi "Chanel No5" e bënë atë për ju. Mua gjithashtu më pëlqen "Caron's Bain de Champagne" të cilën mongoli amerikan William Radolpf Hearst e ka krijuar për dashnoren e tij, Marion Davies, ashtu që ajo të pëkujton në flluska të shampanjës - çfarë edhe është e duhur, nëse porositni fruta deti. Me siguri ekziston ndonjë arsye shkencore për atë, sepse ai kombinim i bënë meshkujt të pafrenueshëm. 

_Fjodor Zotaj -Shekulli_

_Cfare do i shtonit listes se mesiperme?_  :shkelje syri:

----------


## donna76

He c'te thuash te le pa fjale !!!
Por per fat te keq realiteti  nuk korrispondon 
me enderat . Jeta e perditshme ti perplas me prepotenze ca gjera qe  edhe kjo Keeler  do t'ia kishte friken 
Megjithate endrat jane falas dhe te pakten ato "i shijojme"

----------


## blueyes

Si mund te joshesh nje mashkull????

Kjo pyetje mund te kete shume pergjigje per fat te keq pasi nese do ti ishte gjetur formula atehere do te te ishte arritur kulminacioni i lumturise,dhe si rrjedhoje jeta do te ish monotone...

Secili/la nga ne e sheh sipas kendveshtrimit personal nuk besoj qe te kete dy persona njesoj ne kete rruzull, meqenese ndryshojne karakteret idete mentalitetet do te thoja qqe po ashtu ndryshon dhe Menyra e te joshurit...
Ndoshta mund te jesh perfekte inteligjinte sexy femerore por te dashurat emia mund te te qelloje ndonje dru me pre qe se ka haberin keshtu qe nese ndjen dicka per te duhet te ndryshosh stilin...

Me pak fjale nuk jam dakort qe nje mashkull mund ta joshesh qe me shikimin e pare apo takimin ne fjale,thjesht mendoj une duhet kohe derisa te njohesh personin ne fjale si ne ata, ashtu dhe ata  ne ..Te dish gustot e tij/saj ti pershtatesh karakterit e shume gjerave te tjera qe lperbejne nje lidhje te shendoshe...Nese arrin kete pike mendoj se dhe mund te fitosh dashurine e tij/saj me pak fjale te joshesh ate apo ate......

P.S Habitem me faktin qe meshkujt nuk hapin tema te tilla ne rastin e mesiperm te vetmit djale qe u fut ne teme te jep mend por sdo ti japesh mend...Egoizem puro pak me realiste ju lutem..Mbi te gjitha jemi qenie humane dhe kemi nevoje per ngrohtesi dashuri dhe paqe...

----------


## darwin

```
Në joshje të përkryer, ti gjithmonë e kontrollon situatën, por lere që mashkulli të mendojë se ai është duke udhëhequr.
```

Po kjo teta, seriozisht e ka thene kete?! Paska qene dhe me ministra.. Kaq budallenj i paska bere?

"lere te mendoje.." hahahahaha.. sa mire qe e mendoni keshtu

- nejse.. mqs duhet te themi "shtesa", atehere.. 

.. ndizini cigaren kur te jete duke rrotulluar syte se ku e ka lene paketen,cakmakun, _tym-marifet_ 
(i behet jashtezakonisht qejfi..dhe fitoni vlere per te..vertete.. nqs ka raste "ekologjie" atehere gjeni dicka tjeter..ose ndizjani sikur ndizni ndonje cope dru ne zjarr - se ka dhe goca qe e urrejne.. pavaresisht se nuk i behet kujt vone per kete gje  :pa dhembe:  )

.. mos kerkoni te merrni vesh me marifet c'mendon ai per veshjen tuaj, pispillosjen apo marifete si keto.. nqs do ju thote ndonje gje, do ndodhe se ja kerkoni ju ..ai jua thote qe te mos e vrase me mendjen per keto gjera.. ka mendjen ne vende te tjera _(metafizikisht flas.. se mos kujtoni se gjithmone mendja atje  )_


kaq del..

----------


## Alket123

Po nje femer si duhet ta joshes?

----------


## bija_e_detit

thjesht ji vetvetja nqs ai terhiqet nga ty (pamja plus karakteri), do te afrohet vete ne te kundert me duket humbje kohe te perpiqesh te besh dike per vete me joshje....... gjerat e bukura vine natyrshem

----------


## Anisela

Te jesh vetevetja!!!!Reciproke kjo per te dyja palet!!!

----------


## helene

Nese nje mashkull nuk joshet po te jesh vetvetja, s'ia vlen te mendosh si ta joshesh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ina_19

Asnjeri nga ju nuk e di dhe a e dini sepse;
Sepse cdo pikenisje dhe vazhdim te idese joshje e lidhni vetem me seksin.
Nuk eshte ashtu, nje femer ka nevoje per shume gjera te tjera qe ne total munt ta joshin dhe ta besh per vete, sikur dhe nje dalje ne kafe,apo cinema, sidomos nje bisede interesante ;troc mre duhet te jeni interesant ne cdo takim dhe jo te krijoni dhe te zhyteni ne sferen e monotonise.Ju pershendes te gjitheve nga Ina_19.BYE...

----------


## As^Dibrane

A kur i pelqen nje femres ndonjeri bukurosh seshte dhe aq nevoja ti dergosh  ndonje joshje speciale se menjehere do ta kuptoje si qendrojne punet vetem nga shkelqimi i syve dhe djemte si natyre qe kane nuk presin shume ti lusish bile nuk presin hic

----------


## PrInCeSsErS

Me thene te drejten une as nje here nuk kam menduar si te josh nje djale ... megjithte interesante ato me posht!  :ngerdheshje:    :xhemla:

----------


## Poeti

Kujtoj se nuk &#235;sht&#235; edhe aq e thjesht&#235; joshja e nj&#235; mashkulli, n&#235;se me hapjen e k&#235;saj teme &#235;sht&#235; menduar n&#235; joshjen p&#235;r lidhje serioze dhe jo vet&#235;m p&#235;r arg&#235;tim rasti. Ndoshta joshja do t&#235; ishte e leht&#235; p&#235;r ata mashkuj t&#235; cil&#235;t bien n&#235; kurth t&#235; &#231;do femre, pa marr&#235; parsysh se &#231;'fem&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; ajo ( jo sejcila fem&#235;r mund t&#235; josh mashkullin duke nxjerr&#235; shal&#235;t, sepse kjo do t&#235; thoshte se ata vet&#235;m k&#235;rkojn&#235; mish dhe jo dashuri)? Nuk pajtohem se mjafton vet&#235;m t&#235; tregohen shal&#235;t apo tangot q&#235; t&#235; joshet nj&#235; mashkull. Ndoshta ju femrat q&#235; keni postuar m&#235; lart e merrni kaq t&#235; leht&#235;, por un&#235; p&#235;r vehten time nuk do t&#235; bija aq lehte ne joshjen e k&#235;saj m&#235;nyre, pa ato elementet p&#235;rcjell&#235;se m&#235; se t&#235; nevojshme...
 Nejse, mund edhe t&#235; mos e kem me vend...

P.S. Postova n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; tem&#235; pasi meshkujt si duket nuk po marrin guxim t&#235; paraqesin opinionet e tyre n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; tem&#235; "fem&#235;rore"...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

A nuk i bie dreq e dreq ti byrazer se s'morra vesh gje une. C'fare te josh me teper ty? Pastaj, c'ka te beje ketu nocioni i mishit apo i dashurise? Joshja eshte joshje, si per nje molle qe te shkon goja leng, ashtu edhe per nje femer te bukur qe shikon ne rruge. C'na futni nga qorrsokaket e dashurise tani; a thua se dini te dashuroni. Na lini rehat per koken tuaje.

----------


## peshkaqeni33

Arti i joshjes. 
Magjia e ketij arti ka magjepsur boten qe ne fillezen e saj. Qe nga kohet qe nuk mbahen mend dhe per te cilat nuk eshte shkruajtur kurre domethene qe pas dites se neserme pas se ciles njeriu fitoi vetenjohjen dhe vetedijen, gjeja e dyte qe i interesonte llojit human pas gjetjes se ushqimit ishte njohja me magjine e artit te joshjes. Ky art magjik ka nje gjuhe te veten qe pak burra mund t'a lexojne. Une po ju perkethej vetem disa radhe!

Nese doni te joshni nje partner, ja tre hapat kryesor qe duhet t'i dini permendesh.

 1) Hapi i pare afrim verbal. I afrohesh ne muabet. Duhet ta besh ate, qe ajo ty mos te ndiej per te huaj. Bisedo me te pavarsisht reagimeve te saj. Nuk ka rendesi si i dukesh, rendesi ka qe asaj ti iki ajo qeshja e turpit kur bisedon me ty.

 2) Hapi i dyte. Prekja. Prania trupore. Duhet te besh partnerin mos ti druhet pranise tende trupore. Duhet ta mesosh ate me pranin tende trupore. Kjo vjen natyrshem dhe embel, duke e prekur lehte ose shkarazi ne form ledhatimesh gjate bisedes ne menyre natyrale(me takt) floket, duart krahet dalngadal shpatullat ne form perqafimesh dashamirse. 

 3) Hapi i trete. Puthja. 
Ky hap vjen natyrshem nese keni kaluar ashtu sic i kam treguar dy te paret. 
Pa dallim seksi trupat tane jane programuar nga natyra qe pas adoleshences te nisi aktiviteti seksual. Megjithese shume prej nesh nuk e konceptojne dot menderisht, ekzekutimi i ketij programi biologjik ka per qellim ndoshta qellimin kryesor te jetes dhe te kzistences tone..... Te riprodhohemi dhe te leme pasardhes. Ne fund te fundit ne jemi si te gjitha gallesat e tjera. Esencialisht nek ndryshojme prej tyre. 
Nese dy hapat e pare jane kryer me sukses, branda trupave tane ka filluar te projektohet ne menyre te pavullneteshme deshira per ciftim. Ngacmimet dhe shtimi  i aktivitetit hormonal mund te shuhen dhe te gjejne qetesi vetem me ane te asaj qe e quajm puthje! 
Keshtu qe mos e vononi. Puthja eshte per te dashuruarit.  

Nuk ka rendesi kush ben flirtin, vajza apo djali, rruga eshte kjo per te gjithe, vetem kohezgjatja per te arritur qellimin ndryshon. Ajo ndryshon nga personi ne person dhe nga temperamenti ne temperament. 

Ju lutem mos kaperceni hapat se do gjeni belan.



Kujtese!
Ne thelb ne nuk bejme asgje tjeter, kemi lindur per tu riprodhuar. Ashtu si viruset dhe bakteret!

----------


## Viola.V

Oh la la ! Te joshesh nje djale/burre eshte jashtezakonisht e lehte ...ta mbash qe te mos te te iki tek nje "joshese" tjeter , ky eshte problemi. 
The art of seduction e dime se cfare eshte , por kur femra qurravitet , zhgarravitet , e pullon mashkullin nga mbrapa me fanatizem kudo qe eshte ( like a stalker ) , e ndjek dhe prape i afrohet si nje hiene e zgjebosur etj ....kesaj si t'ja vesh emrin ? . Ka ndonje emer per kete "art" nqs do quhej e tille ?!

----------


## AJSBERG

*Arti i Joshjes.*

Kjo teme u interreson te gjitheve, pothuajse 99% te njerezve qe kane gjykim te shendoshe dhe jane akoma ne moshe qe mund te jene terheqes per seksin e kundert. 

Dhe ne fakt ne te gjithe ketu ne forum gjate tere kohes vetem per kete kemi biseduar, vecse ne gjuhen dhe menyrat tona te vecanta. Cdo pyetje dhe shqetesim i juaji ne kte fushe, ka pas qellimin e vetem, shqetesimin e vetem, apo dhe thjesht preokupimin per te kuptuar se si mund te kemi marredhenie me te mira me seksin e kundert, si mund ta bejme veten qe te na duan me shume dmth. Ndonjehere vajzat kane shprehur dhe deshirat e tyre per te perjetuar emocione, te cilat jane te natyreshme. 

Dakord, Art i Joshjes do te thote si te besh te te duan, dhe mund te degezohet ne disa lloje si: 
Si te besh te te duan per partner ideal
Si te besh te te duan per shok apo shoqe
Si te besh te te duan per avanture
Etj...........
*
Si te joshesh nje mashkull?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mashkull eshte Bred Piti, mashkull eshte dhe Anxhela qe kercen Belli densin, por nuk nevojiten te njejtat gjera per ti bere per vete. Keshtu qe Ky artikulli ne fillim me mire te titullohej " Si te joshesh nje Mashkull Minister, per ato femra te marra qe jane te interesuara per kte".

Neve meshkujve normale dhe mesatare na mjafton qe nje femer kur eshte ne pranine tone, kur flet me ne, ta ndjeje veten rehat, te lumtura, te gezuara dhe te terhequra prej nesh. Pastaj qeveritaret mund te kene pretendime te tjera keto jane llogari te tjera. Por mua personalisht me mjaftojne ato qendrime te karakterit qe permenda me lart...

----------


## [Perla]

> Oh la la ! Te joshesh nje djale/burre eshte jashtezakonisht e lehte ...ta mbash qe te mos te te iki tek nje "joshese" tjeter , ky eshte problemi. 
> The art of seduction e dime se cfare eshte , por kur femra qurravitet , zhgarravitet , e pullon mashkullin nga mbrapa me fanatizem kudo qe eshte ( like a stalker ) , e ndjek dhe prape i afrohet si nje hiene e zgjebosur etj ....kesaj si t'ja vesh emrin ? . Ka ndonje emer per kete "art" nqs do quhej e tille ?!


Problemi eshte mos ta joshesh, por te vet-joshet  :ngerdheshje:  keshtu te pakten s'e ka mendjen tek josheset verdall. Keto hienat qe pershkrove ti, jane pikerisht ato "josheset" qe nuk ndalen para asgjeje per te arritur nje qellim, e çfare se ... vemendjen e nje mashkulli ,eh  :buzeqeshje:

----------

